# Prince Harry



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

BBC News - Prince Harry begins seven-day tour of US

Judging by the ecstatic welcome Prince Harry has received in America I am left wondering whether you really would like to become part of our Commonwealth but, are too shy to ask....
You'll find that prodigal sons are still welcome in our fold 
Cheers
John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2013)

It is only because he is a celebrity. Trust me, a vast majority of Americans could care less that he is here.


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is only because he is a celebrity. Trust me, a vast majority of Americans could care less that he is here.



I bet you were waving a Union Jack Chris...come on, its ok to tell all...


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

Will the USA ever join the Commonwealth? - Yahoo! UK Ireland Answers

Perhaps not then....oh well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2013)

Not in a million years...

Star Spangled Banner and Black, Red and Gold flying high.


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2013)

why is he not at work ????


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ALNd3kIH0_

This is a fantastic version of the American national anthem.
Hendrix was a genius.


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

rochie said:


> why is he not at work ????



I suppose Mummy told him to get off his arse and do something....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> Will the USA ever join the Commonwealth? - Yahoo! UK Ireland Answers
> 
> Perhaps not then....oh well.



It's simply a case of "been there, done that"


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2013)

The British budget can't afford fuel for his helicopter,so hes here asking for donations....


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 10, 2013)

John, I believe that if you come for a visit, you will find that while we are most interested to meet a (pardon the expression) "Limey", we have no interest in becoming one. I believe that you will find your basic Canadian fiercely independant also. We are well aware of where our roots lie, but really don't want to dig them up.
And I, like Matt, am of German extraction, both sets of Grandparents arrived in this country from the late 1890's to the early 1910's, but I would swear no allegience to a Kaiser, were one to be re-instated.
(Well, maybe just a little.)


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

Torch said:


> The British budget can't afford fuel for his helicopter,so hes here asking for donations....



If fact I'm not sure we can afford the helicopter, we probably borrowed one of yours under the 'special relationship' agreement.
Think of us as an amiable but, somewhat short of funds old uncle visiting his favourite nephew...


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2013)

Is this the same uncle that tells off color jokes and touches the nieces thighs and buttocks a bit much?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2013)

Only thing flying high here, is the Jolly Roger!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2013)

It's the other fella who flies the helicopters (until the SAR role is hived off to Bristow Helicopters [an American company, bye the way!] in 2015, ending 70 years of RAF Search and Rescue).
Harry, the one who looks nothing like Charles (ahem!) is the soldier type, feet on the deck.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2013)

He must be somewhat popular, he created quite a stir in Vegas with scantilly clad call girls. Hmmm... that is rather like many US politicians of exceptional provenance. Nevermind.


----------



## mikewint (May 10, 2013)

To Anacreon In Heaven", was the official song of the Anacreontic Society, an 18th-century gentlemen's club of amateur musicians in London. Attributed to the composer John Stafford Smith, the tune was later used by several writers as a setting for their patriotic lyrics. These included two songs by Francis Scott Key, most famously his poem "Defence of Fort McHenry". Which eventually became known as "The Star-Spangled Banner" and was adopted as the national anthem of the United States of America, in 1931


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> I suppose Mummy told him to get off his arse and do something....


 
just meant isn't he supposed to be in the British Army ?

why isn't he off doing Army things (i'm just one of the lads when i am in the Army he says), same with the other one, they are in uniform less than your average TA member, just saying.


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Harry, the one who looks nothing like Charles (ahem!) is the soldier type, feet on the deck.



Er, yes... Ginger is a regressive gene in the Windsors apparently


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

rochie said:


> i'm just one of the lads when i am in the Army he says, same with the other one, they are in uniform less than your average TA member.



Too valuable to risk ?
I think the service bit is very selective as he is never going to be one of the lads...


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> Too valuable to risk ?
> I think the service bit is very selective as he is never going to be one of the lads...



we all know that and probably all agree, but dont want to be fed Bull from MOD that he is a normal member of the armed forces !
but is hardly ever there, though he has been in the danger zone and he gets my utmost respect for that and seems to be able to pick and choose any job he want as well.

can you tell i am not a royalist ?????


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> John, I believe that if you come for a visit, you will find that while we are most interested to meet a (pardon the expression) "Limey", we have no interest in becoming one. I believe that you will find your basic Canadian fiercely independant also. We are well aware of where our roots lie, but really don't want to dig them up.
> And I, like Matt, am of German extraction, both sets of Grandparents arrived in this country from the late 1890's to the early 1910's, but I would swear no allegience to a Kaiser, were one to be re-instated.
> (Well, maybe just a little.)



Paul, you are quite right and if were you I wouldn't want too either.

The one thing about being English is that we have nicknames all around the world.
Alternative names for the British - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Whether some of these are affectionate is up for debate haha...do we give a flying ****? Naah.


----------



## Glider (May 11, 2013)

None of us know about Prince Harry but I did meet Prince Charles when he was in the Navy. His Wessex had been forced to land in Wales when on exercise. We were on an outward bound training week nothing to do with the formal exercise and as we drove over the moors he was at the side of the road with one of the crew waiting for the engineers to turn up. All I can say is that he was a covered in oil as the other guy as they had tried to fix an oil leak. The pair of them were waited in the back of the truck out of the rain with the rest of us, until the ground crew turned up.
He was happy to talk, noticed that I wasn't wearing standard issue kit and had a brief conversation as to why I had chosen to wear some civilian clothing. I was only an apprentice articifer at the time and was pretty overwhelmed


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2013)

Harry seems like a nice enough guy. I believe he's over here pushing a charity to disarm landmines - IIRC the radio said it was started by his mother. He was visiting some of our wounded vets in the hospitals over here so I have to respect that man for that.

__________________________

On a side note, Island Apes??? Where the heck did that one come from?

I have to ask, is Limey considered an offensive nick name today?


----------



## The Basket (May 11, 2013)

Dont remember voting for him?

In my view a dynastic form of government is no place in a democratic society. 

A brain surgeon qualifications are not purely based on his daddy. 

I have no ill towards him but I dont bend the knee for him. I ain't no peasant.


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> On a side note, Island Apes??? Where the heck did that one come from?
> 
> I have to ask, is Limey considered an offensive nick name today?



'Limey' is not offensive. Its looked at like the Aussie 'Pom' nickname. A nickname nothing more... The French call us RoastBeef ..they think its hilarious 

Can I ask if the term Yank is considered offensive in the States?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2013)

Very cool. Nope, it's more a nick name of Pride.


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

The Basket said:


> Dont remember voting for him?
> 
> In my view a dynastic form of government is no place in a democratic society.
> 
> ...



I see your point, if we were in the civil war I wouldn't be a Royalist 
However, I did enjoy the Jubilee last year all the pomp ceremony. It gave me my family a feeling of being proud to be British. The high point was the BoBMF flyover. The thunder of Merlins echoing across the capital, the cheers of the crowd...brilliant.
QE2 has my respect. The other royals don't.


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool. Nope, it's more a nick name of Pride.



We refer to Americans as 'yanks', not in any derogatory way. 
Some of our slang names for other countries doesn't always go down so well...hump.


----------



## The Basket (May 12, 2013)

When did a bunch a high born toffs make it good to be British? 

I love the Spitfire/merlin combination as much as the next guy but this royal family biz gets my goat

They have no earned nothing. Not deserved nothing. Simply the lottery of birth. I find it odd that the Yankee Doodles seem to like him. I though the revolution was to rid themselves of monarchy and patronage and upper class twerps.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (May 12, 2013)

Prince Harry is a BOSS! I'll never forget that he went against his parents wishes and managed to get on the frontlines! "F--k the Queen, I'm going hunting!".
You just don't think about people of his stature trying to get their hands dirty or risk their lives.


----------



## Readie (May 12, 2013)

The Basket said:


> When did a bunch a high born toffs make it good to be British?
> 
> I love the Spitfire/merlin combination as much as the next guy but this royal family biz gets my goat
> 
> They have no earned nothing. Not deserved nothing. Simply the lottery of birth. I find it odd that the Yankee Doodles seem to like him. I though the revolution was to rid themselves of monarchy and patronage and upper class twerps.



London on the Jubilee weekend was a good place to be Basket. Maybe it wasn't just about the Queen. More about the people of Britain. I have never been in such a large crowd in my life and the atmosphere was good natured and Britain welcomed people from all the world too. 
QE2 has done good job and is the last of the line of old skool Monarchs.
Her children grandchildren are not in the same league and I shall not be celebrating Prince Charles's accession to the throne.


----------



## Readie (May 12, 2013)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> Prince Harry is a BOSS! I'll never forget that he went against his parents wishes and managed to get on the frontlines! "F--k the Queen, I'm going hunting!".
> You just don't think about people of his stature trying to get their hands dirty or risk their lives.



What are you talking about?
Harry getting his hands dirty? He has a man to do that sort of thing.
He is a high spirited young man and if he wasn't Diana's son he wouldn't be in the press for his ill conceived pranks.
Harry doesn't seem to realise that he is never ever going to be one of the lads...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> QE2 has done good job and is the last of the line of old skool Monarchs.
> Her children grandchildren are not in the same league.



I do have to agree with you on this.


----------



## Glider (May 12, 2013)

I may be in a minority of one but have confidence that Charles will be an effective Monarch and William will follow in that pattern. Harry is the youngest and doesn't deserve some of the comments that have come his way.

In every nation in the world there are sons of wealthy/powerful men. Harry didn't have to join the armed forces and didn't have to serve in the front line as an infantry unit then, as a gunner in the Apache. If you believe that he wouldn't serve in the front line should the threat to helicopters be greater you should note that Prince Andrew served in the Falklands taking his chances like any other helicopter pilot. 

Its worth remembering that Charles himself flew Wessex V in the Commando assult role as well as on board ship. 

Can anyone name any rich / famous family of any nation where most of their children serve in the front line?


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2013)

John McCain prominent Senator and war hero comes immediately to mind.


----------



## Glider (May 12, 2013)

And I have an absolute respect for him. He comes from a military family where the traditions were high, but no one would talk of him or his family in these terms. 
I think I am right is saying that his son also fly's the Apache. 

For those who knock Harry or anyone else you have to earn your position in the armed forces. The UK and USA don't let people fly machines such as the Apache because of who your parents are.


----------



## The Basket (May 12, 2013)

Is in America as a member of the royal family or a pilot?

I do not cinsider willing subjugation to a stupid class ridden outdated medievel feudal system the height of joy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2013)

Why did I just hear Monty Python with the? "I did'n vote for em"


----------



## Glider (May 13, 2013)

The Basket said:


> Is in America as a member of the royal family or a pilot?
> 
> I do not cinsider willing subjugation to a stupid class ridden outdated medievel feudal system the height of joy.



You are of course allowed your view. All I was pointing out was that he being born into a family which has influence and power didn't have to put himself into the front line. Any major organisation would have given him a well paid post and he could have enjoyed himself without the publicity. But Harry didn't he went out of his way to serve on the front line and for that at least he deserve some acknowledgement. 

As far as I am aware he has never asked for anything from anyone apart from those tasks that result from him being an officer in the army.

I also highlighted that he didn't get his role in the Apache by being a mummys boy, but by being good enough and that is the measure of anyone including him.


----------



## The Basket (May 13, 2013)

I like Oliver Cromwell.


----------



## Glider (May 13, 2013)

Now there was a man who knew how to party!!


----------



## The Basket (May 13, 2013)

Cromwell was a moderate religious fanatic.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 13, 2013)

The Basket said:


> moderate religious fanatic.


 You know, if I tried all day, I don't think I could come up with three words that just don't go together more than those.


----------



## The Basket (May 13, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> You know, if I tried all day, I don't think I could come up with three words that just don't go together more than th


----------



## buffnut453 (May 13, 2013)

The Basket said:


> Cromwell was a moderate religious fanatic.



Who turned into a pseudo-dictator who was so disliked by the people that they decided they wanted the monarchy reinstated. Hardly a glowing endorsement!


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> Who turned into a pseudo-dictator who was so disliked by the people that they decided they wanted the monarchy reinstated. Hardly a glowing endorsement!



Cromwell had his strongholds though Plymouth was one of them.
Where else are the guns on the Royal Citadel pointed towards the city?
Freedom Fields also meant freedom from the monarchy.
However, like a lot of events we argue about it was a long time ago...


----------



## buffnut453 (May 14, 2013)

Not arguing...just pointing out that Cromwell was not a paragon of virtue. I probably should have added a smiley after my last post - it was intended in jest (a bit!  ).


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

I know you were joking...so, was I. The joke about the Citadel makes us Plymothians laugh.
Argue ? us....nooooooooo. hahahaha.
I'm having a break from that


----------



## buffnut453 (May 14, 2013)

No you're not! Would you like the 15-minute argument or the full half-hour? 

Actually, most keeps located within towns and cities would have had guns pointing at the populace the keep was designed to protect. Fact of life, I'm afraid, that innocents always get caught in the crossfire. 

Personally, I always liked Plymouth...something akin to an upper-class version of Portsmouth. 



I'll get me coat!


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2013)

I just don't get English humor................


----------



## buffnut453 (May 14, 2013)

That's because you don't spell it correctly - it's humo*u*r! (Sorry, couldn't resist...you have to admit you left a pretty open target on that one!) 

I would offer to explain but somehow that always fails to result in mirth just more confused headshaking. Methinks I'll quit while I'm ahead...or behind...whatever!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2013)

> Ginger is a regressive gene in the Windsors apparently



Shouldn't that be the Saxe-Coburg Gothas?

The Royal Family has to be the biggest tourist dollar spinner in Britain. Other than old churches, old airfields and old aeroplanes, what else would people go to the UK for if not to 'experience' the Royal Family and buy a tacky trinket to take home?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> That's because you don't spell it correctly - it's humo*u*r!



Ok, that one was funny.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 15, 2013)

rochie said:


> why is he not at work ????


 


Readie said:


> I suppose Mummy told him to get off his arse and do something....


It would be a pretty neat trick for his Mummy to tell him to do anything these days. 


Wheels


----------



## The Basket (May 15, 2013)

The English revolution happened far too soon and Cromwell was not the man for the job. Like all revolutions, it was about ideas but it was won by the army so the army ruled. Remember the New Model Army was the first fully proffesional trained army since the Romans in the British Isles.

Cromwell was a conservative landowner who was part of the Puritans who also landed at plymouth rock. The Puritans escaped England because there wasnt enough religeous intolerance. 

Cromwell was not a revolutionary and the only thing he knew was being a puritan. Closing down pubs and banning Christmas made him as popular as the plague but by jingo England was a powerful military state. He botched his succession and it was all over. 
Puritans were a very small minority but they were very active politically, well connected and wealthy. they were a powerful group of extreme God botherers.
But what did Charles 2 have to offer? nothing except the paint of Kingship. I find it bizarre that Charles 2 came back. Here king is you throne and our sincere apologies for beheading your daddy.


----------



## The Basket (May 15, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> It would be a pretty neat trick for his Mummy to tell him to do anything these days.
> 
> 
> Wheels



hmmmmm.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2013)

This is kind of like the War of the Roses set to the theme from Benny Hill.


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> No you're not! Would you like the 15-minute argument or the full half-hour?
> 
> Actually, most keeps located within towns and cities would have had guns pointing at the populace the keep was designed to protect. Fact of life, I'm afraid, that innocents always get caught in the crossfire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Shouldn't that be the Saxe-Coburg Gothas?
> 
> The Royal Family has to be the biggest tourist dollar spinner in Britain. Other than old churches, old airfields and old aeroplanes, what else would people go to the UK for if not to 'experience' the Royal Family and buy a tacky trinket to take home?



Saxe- Coburg Gothas? Major Hewitt more like Nuuumannn


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I just don't get English humor................



Not many people do Chris...


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2013)

"... The Puritans escaped England because there wasnt enough religeous intolerance."

Haha.

MM


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> That's because you don't spell it correctly - it's humo*u*r! (Sorry, couldn't resist...you have to admit you left a pretty open target on that one!)
> 
> I would offer to explain but somehow that always fails to result in mirth just more confused headshaking. Methinks I'll quit while I'm ahead...or behind...whatever!



I DID spell it that way but freaking auto-correct.......!!!!!


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

Ah, the delights of auto correction...Microsoft wants to make every word American English.


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

'The Royal Family has to be the biggest tourist dollar spinner in Britain. Other than old churches, old airfields and old aeroplanes, what else would people go to the UK for if not to 'experience' the Royal Family and buy a tacky trinket to take home?'

Good question Why do Americans, Australians, New Zealanders, Canadians flock to our shores?
I have been pondering this over lunch... apart from the obvious blood links family history there are many reasons...

The Pub.
Queuing and the art of patience.
Football.
Our ironic sense of humour.
Historical places. Glastonbury legends etc.
Rain.
Double decker buses.
The history of Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. (best not say too much about that)
Highgate Cementry.
The White Cliffs.
IWM Duxford. The BoBMF.

The list is endless...
You are all welcomed here.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

> Good question Why do Americans, Australians, New Zealanders, Canadians flock to our shores?



because sometimes we just need to get out of the sun...

.


----------



## The Basket (May 15, 2013)

British weather is super.

12 degrees and hailstones in May.

Keep your sun and 30 degrees.


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, who wants dry weather and sun, with all those girls in skimpy dresses, every one being sun tanned and happy? 
Can't have that, the Government would increase our Taxes - again!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 15, 2013)

Readie said:


> The full hour argument plus an argument in my own time please



Oh, so now you want to argue on your own terms??? Well, you're not having any of that...certainly not on my watch!!! More than my job's worth etc etc etc!!!



Readie said:


> Fancy popping over to see the fun?



Nothing would give me more pleasure. Missing Blighty a lot right now. Alas, the pennies don't stretch far enough to cover the air fare. Maybe one day I'll find a good excuse for work to send me home...somewhere fun like King's Lynn or Hereford!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I DID spell it that way but freaking auto-correct.......!!!!!



And once again technology BITES...in EVERY sense of the word on both sides of the Atlantic!


----------



## The Basket (May 16, 2013)

Haang on just a minute....

Didnt Harry dress up in Nazi uniform? It was deemed ok as he was getting in touch with his German roots.


----------



## Readie (May 16, 2013)

He did, but Harry is just a young man full of spirit ( unlike Charles)...the uniform incident was unfortunate agreed.


----------



## Readie (May 16, 2013)

'Oh, so now you want to argue on your own terms??? Well, you're not having any of that...certainly not on my watch!!! More than my job's worth etc etc etc!!!


'Nothing would give me more pleasure. Missing Blighty a lot right now. Alas, the pennies don't stretch far enough to cover the air fare. Maybe one day I'll find a good excuse for work to send me home...somewhere fun like King's Lynn or Hereford!'

Once an Englishman always an Englishman.
Arguements are an artform aren't they.
The footbal league awaits with the joy, sorrow and do you mind if I don'ts as Plymouth Argyle soar and crash... The stress levels in my house are immense on a Saturday. 
The good matchs are against our real rivals, Exeter City and the enemy in Portsmouth...it'll be good.
To good to miss...
Book a cheapie flight now, you know you want too...


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2013)

" ... Didn't Harry dress up in Nazi uniform? It was deemed ok as he was getting in touch with his German roots."

Oh come on now, be honest....  Who amongst us hasn't been temped - at one time or another - by the impecable fit, finish and form of a German uniform ...? 

German Waffen SS Uniforms

Shucks ... a Canadian Prime Minister to-be, named Trudeau, roared around Montreal in the early years of the war on his motorcycle sporting a spikey WW1 hemet from the Fatherland. His_ son_ - God save the boy and the country - wants to be Prime Minister _too_ just like his Daddy. And this isn't _politics_ ....... its dynasties ..... and we all know dynasties are _above_ mere politics.  Right Mods ..? 

So ... I'd not be too hard on Harry .... he didn't ask to be born. The real question is ... does he have our/your back ....?

MM


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2013)

Churchill also dressed up one time while visiting the Kaiser pre-war WWI.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 16, 2013)

The British military has a fine tradition in bad-taste humour, indeed bad-taste fancy-dress parties were a common occurrence when I was in the mob. Harry isn't the first young man to do something embarrassing under the affluence of incohol and he won't be the last. I well remember one particular Oktoberfest at Honington....

Actually, I'd best not go any further on that one for fear of being barred for life!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2013)

Yea well at least he didn't dress up in a dress, unlike the former head of our FBI....


----------



## buffnut453 (May 16, 2013)

Again, at Honington I...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## gumbyk (May 16, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yea well at least he didn't dress up in a dress, unlike the former head of our FBI....



C'mon, who hasn't dressed up in a .... hang on, maybe I should follow buffnut's lead on this one!


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2013)

Are you a poof-tah?


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

Rule number one. NO POUFTAS


----------



## The Basket (May 17, 2013)

Hmmm. Prince harry is supposed to be chosen by god. ..divine right of kings. 

Soooo.....


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

Bruces sketch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very funny. Also as funny as saying that Harry has Windsor blood in his veins


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2013)

Harry a Windsor? Heck, next you'll be saying Jan is an English Tee Totaller !!!


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Harry a Windsor? Heck, next you'll be saying Jan is an English Tee Totaller !!!



Jan obviously got lost on his travels...I mean who would chose to live in Glasgow? 
Come south dear boy, where the air is clean, men wear trousers and ( more importantly) the beer is drinkable.
Get on a non stop train to Watford where civilisation starts


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2013)

But you all talk funny south of Watford!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 20, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Are you a poof-tah?



Hey! It takes a REAL man who's fully confident in his masculinity to don a pink Dolly Parton outfit complete with false boobs...

Er...ooops...I shouldn't have said that. I should NOT have said that!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2013)

This is exactly what happens when you move to the South and drink Moon Shine!


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

buffnut453 said:


> Hey! It takes a REAL man who's fully confident in his masculinity to don a pink Dolly Parton outfit complete with false boobs...
> 
> Er...ooops...I shouldn't have said that. I should NOT have said that!!!



Is this why you moved to America?


----------



## buffnut453 (May 20, 2013)

Funnily enough, Honington was the furthest south that I'd ever lived up to that point. Not much Moon Shine in East Anglia...but plenty of other alcofrolic distractions.


----------



## Readie (May 21, 2013)

On the borders of Norfolk?
Where a clean living boy would fear to thread


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2013)

After that confession, things will just _not_ be the same around here! 
Oh dear, the visions of that outfit .....


----------



## buffnut453 (May 21, 2013)

Did I mention the frilly, baby-blue, knee-length knickers? It was an EPIC party!!! 

And for the record, I refuse to pay any claims that I have inflicted cruel and unusual punishment in this thread. Psychiatric fees are the reader's own responsibility. You didn't HAVE to read this thread!!!


----------



## Readie (May 21, 2013)

Funny lot in the eastern countries.... must be the viking link


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2013)

Aargh! Baby-blue, knee length knickers, Vikings, and _more_ Spam fritters !!!!!!! 
Yes Nurse, I'll be there in a moment ........ (wanders off muttering "It's the bells, the bells ....).


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2013)

He forgot to mention the plaid spandex capri pants................


----------



## buffnut453 (May 21, 2013)

Oh come off it! Capri pants with a cleavage-plunging pink dress? Fashion faux pas of the century!! You'll be suggesting I should've worn flats instead of stilletos next...oops, there I go again!


----------



## Readie (May 23, 2013)

Njaco said:


> He forgot to mention the plaid spandex capri pants................




Have you been to Brighton too Chris


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2013)

You know, I have some serious doubts about some of the membership here. I mean - Brighton? Even the Luftwaffe gave up on that place !!
(No offense intended or implied regarding Britonians, past or present.)
And Jan wants his stilletos back ..........


----------



## Readie (May 24, 2013)

Terry, I have had a ghastly thought... could Buffnut really be Delia Smith ???
We need to know.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 24, 2013)

There's no waaaayyy I could be Delia Smith - she looks AWFUL in pink!


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2013)

Who the **** is Delia Smith ???


----------



## Glider (May 25, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Who the **** is Delia Smith ???



Delia Smith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2013)

Ah, that bird! The one who spouts off about cooking, making it look like something new and fascinating, even though it's all in the 1948 paperback 'Bero Home Cooking', but using affordable ingredients!


----------



## Readie (May 25, 2013)

Delia Smith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bird? she's 71 
She alls wetness and light till the 'east end market' speech at half time in 2005.
Stick to cooking love...


----------

